# 350MB of Progressive Trance Loops (FREE DOWNLOAD)



## Liya A. (Jun 13, 2014)

Function Loops is giving away "Summer Trance" sample pack - summer gift for Trance lovers (350MB of unique content).

"Summer Trance" delivers the sound, that is taking first positions of Beatport's Psy-Trance charts for a while, the sound of huge raves and festivals around the globe. Progressive grooves with a techy twist, including banging Drums (kicks/percussion/hihats), hi-tech Basslines (triplets also!), liquid analog Synths and mutated FX , is all you have been looking around for a while. The musical parts and ideas were crafted by young and promising Israeli artist - Geo. Except that, the loops were recorded using top notch gear at Function Loops studios , including best friends of the genre - Virus & Nord Lead. This pack is a real toolbox for any trance/psy-trance producer, no matter if beginner or professional. 

FREE DOWNLOAD for limited time: http://www.functionloops.com/free-samples.html

"Summer Trance" on YouTube: http://youtu.be/P7JH8JPsAG0


----------



## Izolus (Jun 13, 2014)

Definitely giving them a look. They sound pretty for anything really so thank you


----------



## osras (Aug 14, 2019)

v gvvc


----------

